# bloquer les intrus sur ma livebox



## yabr (8 Avril 2006)

bonjour
j'ai branché mon imac g3 sur ma live box via le port ethernet
à aucun moment je n'ai eu à taper les parametres de la clé wep...
mon debit n'est pas comme je le voudrai....
pour du 8mo chez à peine du 1,2mo

question:avant de contacter le sav

la vetusté de mon imac peut elle etre en cause?

quelqu'un peut il se connecter sur ma live box et baisser mon debit?

si je me sers sur la livebox du cable ethernet,est ce que cela met au repos l'emission wifi de ma livebox?

comment savoir si quelqu'un se branche chez moi??

derniere question: comment ne pas devenir parano?


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (8 Avril 2006)

yabr a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> j'ai branché mon imac g3 sur ma live box via le port ethernet
> à aucun moment je n'ai eu à taper les parametres de la clé wep...
> mon debit n'est pas comme je le voudrai....
> ...



Ça pour les débits, t'es pas le 1er à être déçu...  C'est un débit "pouvant aller jusqu'à"...
Pour connaître tes débits ascendants et descendants, je te conseille ça.

La vetusté de ton Mac n'est pas en cause pour du téléchargement. j'utilise un vieux G3 à 233 Mhz sous OS9 et les téléchargements vont quasi aussi vite que sur le G5...

Si ta LiveBox est Wifi, oui, quelqu'un peut se connecter, mais je ne pense pas que ça fera baisser le débit... Pour empêcher quelqu'un de se connecter, il faut faire un filtrage MAC (Medium Access Control). Chaque appareil susceptible de se connecter à un réseau possède une adresse MAC (en général visible à côté du code barre sur l'emballage, ou sous un clavier, ou sous/derrière l'ordinateur). Cette adresse de 24 bits en héxadécimal est unique à chaque machine.
Faire un filtrage MAC, c'est entrer dans le routeur, et le paramétrer pour qu'il n'accepte que les machines ayant telle ou telle adresse MAC...
On "entre" dans le routeur par un navigateur Web (IE, Safari ou autre) avec l'adresse 192.168.1.1, ce qui te permet d'utiliser le logiciel interne de configuration du routeur. Là, il faut lire ce qui est marqué à l'écran, et chercher où faire le filtrage MAC.

Sur un routeur mixte (Wifi - Ethernet) il y a deux adresses MAC ; une pour le Wifi, une pour l'Ethernet

Enfin, je ne pense pas que le fait de se connecter en Ethernet coupe le Wifi, car je pense que l'utilisation conjointe des 2 doit être possible (je n'ai pas de LiveBox, mais le contraire serait étonnant...)

Quant à la parano, j'peux rien faire pour toi... Je suis tellement surveillé !


----------



## yabr (8 Avril 2006)

grand merci à toi...

effectivement quand j'ai installé ma livebox je n'ai à aucun moment tapé le code wep

par contre au travail j'ai eu droit à la mise en service par un technicien wanadoo...sur pc ,cette fois et là il a rentré la clé wep....


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Avril 2006)

Sinon tu peux désactiver le wifi de ta livebox
puis enclencher la sécurité par clé wep
ensuite par clé mac
et n'autoriser que les clé entrée dans la liste

ensuite si tu n'as pas ouvert de port, tu ne dois pas les fermer

tu changes le mot de passe administrateur

par défaut admin, admin
puis après normalement, avec tout ca tu n'auras pas d'intrusion wifi

mais la, c'est de la grande paranoia !!!


----------

